# Laser Light Alignment Off



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all - 

My Barudan machine has the laser light used to trace and find the origin of a design prior to stitching. My problem is that the alignment is ever so slightly off (I would say 1/8" or less). Not a huge problem on most things, but sometimes I need to start EXACTLY in the middle of an area and it makes doing so very difficult...has anyone else had this problem, and if so, is there a way to adjust the laser?

Thank you, 

Sydney


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

There is an excellent Barudan tech who lives in San Antonio. Might be worth a service call to get this fixed. 
Garry McGuire, South Texas Technical Services, 210-823-6631, [email protected]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this might help
[media]ftp://barudan.com/Earl/Tech_Index/ACROBAT/Manuals/MK510040%20Laser%20Pointer%20installation%20instructions.pdf[/media]


----------



## twosocksdesigns (Mar 6, 2012)

Jane - 

Yes, Garry is wonderful and has worked on my machine before. Was just hoping it was something I could maybe fix myself to save the 75.00...

Binki - I'm not sure I understand your post...?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sorry, let me try that again
[media]ftp://barudan.com/Earl/Tech_Index/ACROBAT/Manuals/MK510040%20Laser%20Pointer%20installation%20instructions.pdf[/media]


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmmm, it is acting funny but you can look at this link. take the spaces out between ftp and // to get the manual on the laser

ftp: //barudan.com/Earl/Tech_Index/ACROBAT/Manuals/MK510040%20Laser%20Pointer%20installation%20instructions.pdf


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

binki said:


> Hmmm, it is acting funny but you can look at this link. take the spaces out between ftp and // to get the manual on the laser
> 
> ftp: //barudan.com/Earl/Tech_Index/ACROBAT/Manuals/MK510040%20Laser%20Pointer%20installation%20instructions.pdf


Says "Page Not Found".


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

twosocksdesigns said:


> Jane -
> 
> Yes, Garry is wonderful and has worked on my machine before. Was just hoping it was something I could maybe fix myself to save the 75.00...
> 
> Binki - I'm not sure I understand your post...?


Call Garry. Maybe it is something he can tell you on the phone and won't charge for a service call.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try this. scroll down to instructions for installing the laser pointer

https://www.google.com/search?q=Barudan+laser+light+adjustment


----------

